# Breeding Season



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

How is everyone breeding season coming, any birds that are going to be good next year. I finally built individual breeding pens in my loft for my English Trumpeters, Also I have a good pair of Komorner Tumblers that I think are going to lay soon. Anyone else have anything to say? Anyone else breed English Trumpeters and Komorner Tumblers for show?


----------



## patspigeons (Jul 14, 2002)

Hello, I just built new breeding pen`s also. But the problem is I open the door when the hen starts setting on the eggs. And most of the cocks find their way into the wrong nest and start fighting with the birds in the wrong nest. I think they get confused and don`t know which one is theirs. I found a Royal Snow cock in the wrong nest and when I put him in the right one he acted so releived and started kissing his mate!







So I locked them all back up in their nests for now. Their good sized nests but stacked on top of each other. Any suggestions on how to keep them from getting confused? Thanks, Pat


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Hello members of PigeonTalk!
My fantails are off to a great start. Two young in the nest and 4 eggs in the nest. A total of 3 Mated pair of Indian Fantails, 6 Mated pair of Reg.Fantails and 2 extra cock bird Indians, 2 YB's Indians and 4 Reg. Fantails YB's. Which leaves me with...You do the math  lol Anyhow I'm off to a great start and hope you are too.
Do you have that Champion Bird in your loft?
Nick Tull


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Most of the people I know have them locked up in their own cage for the whole breeding season, and I think that is what I am going to do. I hope I have champions in my loft but I have not be able to show them yet, all of my English Trumpeters come from top breeders in the country like Bob Nolan, Joe Hammons, and John Fife. Tha pair of Komorners that I have came from a lady name Tori who said that their brother and sister have won at shows, and they look like they could.
CJ. Thomas


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

What about you?
CJ. Thomas www.geocities.com/bigpimpcj03/Home.html


----------



## patspigeons (Jul 14, 2002)

Hello, So far I`m doing pretty well with Old German Owls,took best silver bar at Grand Nationals,Working on Moorheads and Royal Snow Tumblers, along with Russian T, Coop T,and Norwegian T.I like the muffed birds,and have found out the hard way to start off with good stock!It can put a breeder so far behind!I will leave the birds in there nest during breeding season,save allot of problems. Sounds like you should have pretty nice birds at the end of the season... Pat


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey that is way cool that you won best silver bar at the grand nationals sounds like you have some pretty good birds. Yea it seems like I have some good birds but I have alot of improvemnets to make on the through breeding because one bird has a good crest and bad muffs when another has a bad crest and good muffs. I have not heard of most of the type of birds you raise, if you like birds with muffs you should get some English Trumpeters they have some of the biggest muffs in the pigeon world.
Thanks,
CJ. Thomas


----------



## patspigeons (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey, that would be cool,but I have enough birds for now,I think my wife would shoot me if I got more.







I`ve got to level off for now and work with the one`s I have.You can look at Norwegian Tumblers on Garrett Ramsey`s site, Midnight Forest lofts. Go to the Rare breeds club.There colorfull and real pretty birds. Later, Pat


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

What is the address to the website I tryed looking for it but couldn't find it. Hey tell your wife, if you really love me you let me get one more pair. J/K ha, ha. How long have you been showing and raisng pigeons?


----------



## patspigeons (Jul 14, 2002)

Sorry, I guess he`s not on that one,but on Ultra Rare site, try this,http://www.angelfire.com/or2/norske/ copy and past.Have a good one,later Pat


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh ya I have been to that site before. I like it all of the types pigeons do look cool how old is Garrett he looks to be around my age, I am guessing 20. Does he breed Komorner Tumblers, He has a page for them but has nothing on it, I was wondering because I need more people to join this Komorner Group that I am in, it is active that much so I am trying to change that it is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/KomornerTumblers/ if you want to go and check it out. How long have you been raising pigeons.


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey nick how long have you been raising pigeons, and how old are you?
CJ. Thomas


----------



## patspigeons (Jul 14, 2002)

Hello, I`m pretty sure Garrett still has KT`s.He`s a good kid.Pretty sharp with pigeons.I had pigeons when I was a boy,mostly tumblers and fantails.Started back again about 4yrs ago.Very enjoyable hobby.And have met lots of nice people allong the way.Are you thinking of getting into Komorners?See if you can find some that still tumble. Pat


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Pat, I guess I have to start talking with him about komorners, I already have a pair but will be getting somemore soon. I know him of him from english trumpeters but have not talk to him, he sounds like he know what he is talking about, he will be hard competition when I get older and show around the country. Do you have fantails know. Your story sounds like me I first had a pair of white pigeons but got ride of them to get into parrots but then I sold my parrots to get back into pigeons. For the most part the dont tumble because the are mainly breed for show. But I am think I could get a pigeon that has the closest qualities to a komorner that tumble and then breed it back into them.
CJ. Thomas


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

CJ,
I'm 15 years old and have been raiseing pigeons for about 4 years now. Best hobby a kid/person could have! If you have any more questions, I'd be glad to answer them








Nick Tull
Kanza Lofts


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey, that cool that you started out young. I just got started about 6 months ago and I am close to your age I just turn 18 on monday. And for my birthday I am getting some supplies from home depot to finish up my fligts.
CJ. Thomas


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey CJ, have those KTs laid any eggs yet? I have all my bird in an open loft because I do not have room for seperate cages. I have a row of nestboxes along the wall and the bird have picked their own personal nest boxes and stick to them. As I get more mated pairs I add a box here and there. Luckily my giant house pigeons prefer to nest on the ground level. I did put birds in cages to mate specific pairs. I will hcange around one or two pairs later on but I have been pretty happy with their production so far. In fact they reproduce so well that I am having to pull eggs. I have limited space in the loft and 8 or 9 young birds flying around with eggs still in the nest. And I still have my adult breeding pairs, sheesh! I need more loft space.
A good rule for your breeding pairs is to allow 2' of loft space for each nesting area. Some of my birds don't mind having close neighbors and each bird gets its own personal space in the loft figured out. 

Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons http://66.122.66.196/luckybk/pigeons/pigeons.html


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Tori, I am suprised that they have not laid yet I am thinking any day soon, they are always billing each other and sitting in the nest side by side and I think I even saw the male feeding the female. Do you mean 2 feet cubed or just 2 feet of ground space so say I have a 8 long by 4 wide by 8 high I can have 8 pairs or 16 birds. Hey also one of my other bird friends said that he knows someone who says that I can get a pair or two of his Komorners. So i am going to have some more good birds to get breeding.
CJ. Thomas


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey, do day I got some more komorners from one of the top birds in the country. He gave me a son of a bird that haves won the pagent three year. He said if he was going to sell them they would be $500 they are tip top birds. Can wait for the next show.
CJ. Thomas


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Good news everyone the first egg of the season for me has finally came. It came from my best pair of Komorners that I just got. The cock is pure white and the female is yellow magpie so I will have to see what color it is.


----------



## CJ. Thomas (Nov 11, 2002)

Good news everyone the first egg of the season for me has finally came. It came from my best pair of Komorners that I just got. The cock is pure white and the female is yellow magpie so I will have to see what color it is.


----------

